# Anyone have experience with 1" sensors?



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm debating a travel camera for my upcoming vacation (2 weeks in Spain).  I initially ruled out 1" sensors, but after looking at some RAW samples last night, I'm actually a bit impressed by the quality.

Being about to pocket the camera wasn't necessarily important, so after seeing the files, now I'm highly considering them with the pocketablity being a great benefit.

Looking at the G5x II and RX100 VI.

Otherwise I was probably going to go with aps-c sized with the G1X III or A6100/A6500.

I used the a6000 in the past and loved the IQ, but I really disliked the focusing.  Everything has improved since then but every camera seems to have a trade off from one another, in terms of one feature or another.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 12, 2019)

Just a tiny bit-a friend loaned me a Sony one about 3 yrs ago and I used a Panasonic one as well, sorry I'm not sure the model numbers as it was a while back. I didn't keep the shots but only tested the cams and really didn't have them long enough.

My conclusion was that the lenses were too slow for the smaller sensor, if any of the models you are looking at have a reasonably fast lens in a focal length you are happy with they'd make a great travel camera imo

If I remember correctly you are a Nikon fx user? Probably you'll be a bit harder to please because of what you are used to, but if you don't expect fx performance in lower light I'm sure you'll be happy.

Just as a side thought, I bought a Nikon d5600 which is quite tidy and light, Nikon have not many dx lenses but a light system is possible though far from pocketable, but would probably be capable of using a lot of your existing Nikon stuff.

Another good option may be the Panasonic gx800 (maybe called something else depending where in the world you are located) which is quite tiny, has loads of small lenses available does 4k vid with a m43 sensor which being larger than the one inch may be beneficial


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, I'm spoiled as **** -- It's a problem.






Because it's going to be so much travelling from one place to another, I dont wanna lug a dslr around if possible.  At least even the g1x can fit in a jacket or cargo pocket.





The a6100 has the same sensor as the d5600 and the optics on the 16-50 are acceptable.

The g1x has some stacked sensor that's supossed to be pretty good, and the rx100 has dual pixel AF that's supposed to be top notch.


I was looking at the LX100 II (m4/3), but after good through some RAWs I was completely unimpressed.  I found the colors poor and the shadow recovery nil.

I'd prefer to stay away from detachable lenses so it's one less thing to worry about, unless there's a small kit lens.  I even was looking at the new Z50 and then I could use it later with my F-mount lenses.  but it's still not that small, and then I might as well just use my D610 un-gripped with an older D lens.


I feel like the only thing that's holding me back from the g1x III is the lens.  24-70 isn't all that useful and it's a slow lens so having the aps-c is kinda nullified by having to always bump the ISO and you don't get the reach.

the g5x has a fast lens 24-120, but the small sensor.

the rx100 vi went from 24-70 to 24-200 but again a slow lens with a small sensor.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 12, 2019)

Last year I was picking up a used D800 with grip when the Olympus sales group was at the local camera store. That tiny camera has some very nice features and with the small size would be fun to use on a trip. While I do all my processing in software, the Oly had a really interesting feature to make custom curves to process the in camera JPEG's - something else to play with while traveling. 

I just had eight flights last week and two airports made me pull out the camera equipment and run it through the scanner a second time - and the bag was feeling very heavy by the end of the trip. All this had me thinking back to that neat little Olympus body.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah I'm doing two weeks in Spain, and hitting Lisbon, Madrid, Granada, Palma, Barcelona and San Sebastian... so the smaller the better, I just don't wanna comprise too much on IQ.

Honestly, I had first discounted 1" sensors, due to review pages.  Their samples are all highly-compressed jpegs and a pixel-peeper like me was like EW.  Then when I looked at RAW files I was pleasantly surprised.   The rx100 shadow recovery reminded me of my Nikons...and images look exactly like what you'd expect from a Sony.   The Canon images seem to have great color to me and good shadow recovery.

The menu/ergonomics of the G1X/GX5 is also superior.    The Rx100 almost seems too small, without thought of human hands/face.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 12, 2019)

Go with your gut, you'll get nice pics anyway, it's about the photographer, not the camera, enjoy your trip


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 12, 2019)

I went to Hong Kong for a week in October and took the Canon G7X II. I wanted something that was light and I could easily stick in my pocket. I have attached a couple of images for reference. Obviously the smaller sensor has limitations and won't be as good as a full frame.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 12, 2019)

No problems with my 1 inch sensor...........


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2019)

I just went to Best Buy and handled it [G7X III], mainly because the G5X II had no power and they are basically the same camera.

Felt pretty good in my hand, although the small grip made me just want something for my pinky and ring finger. I liked the menu.  Loved the EV dial.

The RX100 on the other hand is crazy tiny, but I felt after playing around with it for a while I could get used to it.  Seems comical holding it up to your eye how tiny it is.  No EV dial, but i think you can program the focus ring to anything you want.

And the RX100 auto focus is insanely good. Like it might be better than my Nikon.  The LCD panel and EVF were both brilliant and sharp.

Both have a focus tracking but the Sony blew it away.

I also held the G1X III and I was actually disappointed with that aspect.  The focust tracking was good, but nothing like the Sony. And after playing around with the longer zooms the short lens made me wanting more.

The articulating screen--which I thought was a bonus--is actually a detriment. I like to shoot these cameras from the hip and tilt the screen up, but with the G1X you can't tilt the screen unless you fold it out. And that completely changes the angles and and really throws you off.

The EVF on the G1X and the LCD screen were both kind of laggy and would jump around if you move too fast.

I still like the way that A6100 fits in my hand but after playing with the RX100 I didn't see any reason why it was any better for an option.  Really only for the sensor, and without all the power of the RX100.

I actually thought the E-M10 III felt great in my hands it was still a really good size. Bonus was how cheap the lenses are and I would consider even taking a long an extra lens with that because they are so small and light. The thing itself is insanely cheap too.

But both The LCD and the EVF were very low resolution. The autofocus was pretty good but I couldn't figure out if it would do focus tracking or touch focus points.

I really liked the handling of the Z50 the most of all. With the kit lens it's still a pretty compact package but it's definitely the largest of everything I touched. Focusing felt really fast, handling felt great, but the kit lens isn't that fast or long.

After spending about an hour at Best buy I think I would be pretty happy with the RX100 and I could get over the poor ergonomics in exchange for all the power.

I'm glad to see manufactures move away from 24-70mm; it's really not a great/useful range.  I'd love if 20-120mm was the norm.

I don't think you can really go wrong with any of these options, but man did that RX100 impress me.  I didn't dare to touch an A7 because I didn't want to go home and put my nikons up for sale.  I brought a few SD cards so I could try to do real comparison tests, but those things were so locked down, you couldn't access the panels for it.

My biggest regret will be the lack of creamy trendy bokeh.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2019)

A few years ago I read a test report from a Sony RX100, I think the first iteration of that model , and the photos and the report were both first rate. As I recall they took the camera to a Rolling Stones concert and they took a lot of good photos, which as I remember were published in the report. I want to say this was on dpreview.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 12, 2019)

I have the RX100 iii and iv for travel.   Very happy with the video aspect.  Timelapse photos are easy to shoot in raw with the app.  Of course it isn't as good as the Fuji XT2, but the trade off is the weight.  When I am shooting street video no one really pays attention to the small camera and an oldish woman   It is super slippery so use the wrist strap.  I bought the case and easy to unsnap one side to take photos or video quickly.   Case


----------



## Braineack (Dec 12, 2019)

Shooting the Rolling Stones with the 'Best Pocket Camera Ever Made'


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes you found it! that was the review that I was talking about. Even though it has been 6 years I guess my memory is not that bad. But I was wrong ---that was the Mark II not the first version of the camera. The reviews from the commenters were all almost universally super-enthusiastic.


----------

